# EMT-A training in MA?



## JWalters (Jan 2, 2015)

I have spent quite a bit of time trying to find this on my own but can't seem to. As MA is in the process of transitioning (through coursework) EMT-I to EMT-A national standard I am not sure if advanced training is on hold or just hiding from me 

Anyone have any idea on where there might be EMT-A training available in MA? Can I take a course in NH or CT, sit for the NREMT-A test and do a skills test in MA? There is a ton of info on basic and medic out there but can't seem to find anything on this.

I expect that someone might say skip it anyways and just go to medic-which I plan to do in the future-but the entrance requirements in MA for all the programs are a full year of basic experience which I do not have before classes start, so I'll be looking at a 2016 (ugh) start date for medic program.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 2, 2015)

Emt-A's are a dying breed in Mass. Just a straight emt a course will be almost impossible to find. You're better off looking in NH or a combo wilderness medicine class were you can train for a emt a and WEMT. The only place I can think of know is a place in Maine called Wilderness Medical Associates. http://www.wildmed.com. They have a AEMT/WEMT class but looks like they're only offering them in MI. Keep checking at the schedule because they're always adding more classes in Maine. Hope that helps. IMHO I'd say work a solid year as a EMT and go to medic school. Even when you are a AEMT in MA, a lot of companies don't recognize/know what to do with the level of training. So you're almost stuck in between medic/emt


----------



## Gurby (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never met an EMT-A in MA, I don't think they are really used... At least not in the Boston area.  Maybe in Western MA?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 3, 2015)

http://neemsinstitute.com/emt_advanced.htm.  Class in March in NH


----------



## medicdan (Jan 3, 2015)

Let's clarify something here-- the difference between EMT-INTERMEDIATES (EMT-I'85 in MA) and ADVANCED EMTs (AEMTs). They are different. EMT-Is were used in central, western and southeastern MA in different capabilities, and as reflected above, the curriculum and skills for have not been updated since 1985.  OP, are you asking about an initial AEMT course or transition from Intermediate to AEMT?

MA OEMS announced in May-June of 2013 some changes in roles for MA EMS providers, including the transition from EMT-I to AEMT. The following was in the letter sent to all current EMT-Is in May, 2013: 



> As you also may know, the EMT‐Intermediate level is not part of the National EMS Scope of Practice Model, and therefore not part of the National EMS Education Standards (national standards). Instead, there is a new level of EMS provider – the Advanced EMT (AEMT) – in its place. Under these new standards, the Advanced EMT has a broader array of skills in his or her scope of practice, and can provide patients a better set of care options than the EMT‐ Intermediate. We at the Massachusetts Department of Public Health’s Office of Emergency Medical Services (DPH/OEMS) clearly understand and support the many patient care advantages to providing the higher level of care of the AEMT, and are hopeful many Massachusetts EMT‐Intermediates will choose to attain this new level of certification, which Massachusetts will also be adopting. The transition from EMT‐Intermediate to Advanced EMT will take some time and effort, but we believe that in the long term it is in the best interest of patient care to do so.


 (Found at http://www.mass.gov/eohhs/docs/dph/emergency-services/scope-of-practice/emt-intermediates.pdf) 

The letter listed the options current EMT-Is have; they can transition to AEMT or drop to EMT. 

The transition course to AEMT is difficult for some, it includes substantially more Anatomy, Physiology and Pathophysiology, then a cognitive (written) exam. The requirements for this course are at (http://www.mass.gov/eohhs/docs/dph/emergency-services/ar/2-212a.pdf) There are several classes; one at Greenfield Community College (http://greenfieldcc.3dcartstores.com/Advanced-Transition-Course_p_986.html), EMTS (http://www.emtsinc.com/news/article/emt-i-to-advanced-transition-course), etc. Call OEMS or other Training Programs for more information (or other programs...)

Current EMTs who are interested in AEMT must take a complete course (~80 hours I believe), followed by a psychomotor (practical) exam and a cognitive (written) exam. I don't think there are any in MA yet, but call OEMS to check. Any program you take (even out of state) as long as it results in NRAEMT. 

EMT-Is not interested in moving to AEMT can drop to EMT at any time; Call OEMS for details


----------



## JWalters (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks. That all I did find.

I found something in Hartford CT that may work. I realized after I posted this that because MA didn't have any medic programs I qualify for now doesn't mean that other states wouldn't and if I am willing to travel for A of course I would for P.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 3, 2015)

What do you mean you don't qualify for any medic programs?


----------



## JWalters (Jan 3, 2015)

medicdan said:


> What do you mean you don't qualify for any medic programs?



All of the programs even remotely near me have a one year actively working as a basic requirement for entrance. There are a couple quite far away that have a lesser (or no) requirement but they aren't feasible (for distance or timing reasons). I don't have a year of working as a basic yet but would like to begin a program sooner rather than later (as I'm not old but I'm not super young either).

I do understand why some programs like to have experienced basics enrolled but even though I am new to EMS I am not new to trauma care or a variety of other fast-faced, quick judgment call health care areas so I did talk with a couple of the program directors to see if they could make an exception due to my unusual background but they are firm on the rules-which is fine, they are after all their rules. I just would like to get going on the classroom business, while continuing to work.


----------



## JWalters (Jan 3, 2015)

medicdan said:


> Let's clarify something here-- the difference between EMT-INTERMEDIATES (EMT-I'85 in MA) and ADVANCED EMTs (AEMTs). They are different. EMT-Is were used in central, western and southeastern MA in different capabilities, and as reflected above, the curriculum and skills for have not been updated since 1985.  OP, are you asking about an initial AEMT course or transition from Intermediate to AEMT?



Was thinking of the initial advanced course. The criteria for transitioning from I to A are very clear, IMO, so hopefully anyone interested in that would be able to find THAT info quickly but thanks


----------



## Smitty213 (Jan 4, 2015)

JWalters said:


> I do understand why some programs like to have experienced basics enrolled but even though I am new to EMS I am not new to trauma care or a variety of other fast-faced, quick judgment call health care areas so I did talk with a couple of the program directors to see if they could make an exception due to my unusual background but they are firm on the rules-which is fine, they are after all their rules. I just would like to get going on the classroom business, while continuing to work.



While I do wish you the best of luck getting into a Medic program (if that's the path you choose), I would advise you that a lot of the programs/educators that I've encountered are not as concerned with the knowledge/skill you had before you became a basic (or even the skills you learned as a basic), but your "presence" on a call and in an ambulance. They want to know that you're familiar and confident in the system and that when you set foot in that ambulance that you can take control of whatever situation is at hand, even if inside you are just as freaked out as everyone else. If you can prove to them that you have that, hopefully you'll be golden!


----------

